# Show of Hands: Who's hatchlings are hibernating?



## HorseCaak (Oct 25, 2009)

Just wondering who's hatchlings are hibernating, slowing down, or neither. I haven't seen mine in a few days and prior to that, she definitely had slowed down a bit on eating and staying awake and basking in the day time.

:bud 
Please share and continue this topic.
Thanks.

-BLAIR


----------



## HorseCaak (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of her just a couple days ago when I last saw her...
Her name is DoubleDip
She is a Roy and Sky hatchling of June 21, 2009.
Any siblings out there...?












MacBook Love















:bud 

-BLAIR


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 25, 2009)

_ :-D The Tricky Monster is not hibernating,...he's up everyday ready to eat. Here's a few pics of him taken today after he finished shedding.












_


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 09 Extreme from Blizard & Sugar "Vegeta" whos been missing in action since a day or after these pics from last week.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is Zero hes about to be out for the winter. Hes only up for about an hour a day. Hes about 22" and from jam and whitey


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

My All American hatchling Venus and my powder blue/red hybrid has been hibernating for a while now.My blue/red hybrid ( the brother ) is comming out every day for hours and is eating well.My two b/w slowed down with everything and come out just every other day.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2009)

My Blue's aren't! Of course they were hatched only 8 days ago.


----------



## HorseCaak (Oct 26, 2009)

Good posts and pics everyone! 
I've just come to notice how many of the most recent posted topics are about hibernating. Sounds like lots of questions going around. 
Who else has some hibernating or slowing down Tegu's?

-BLAIR


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Bumblebee is a june 29, 2009 baby and will be 4 months old on Thursday. He is a eating machine going strong with no signs of slowing down. He is about 32" long. I will have pics up in a few days


----------



## HorseCaak (Oct 29, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## joejacobs (Oct 29, 2009)

myne isnt.


----------



## Jer723 (Oct 29, 2009)

my girl tequila from royXpurdy has been down for 2 months, they went down really early.


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine has only been coming out for about 2 hours each morning and going back in.. not eating anything.. Im about to just turn the lights off all together. Has not ate anything either.
robert


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 30, 2009)

Not hibernating.


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 30, 2009)

my giant is still eating like a pig and not slowing down at all


----------



## HorseCaak (Nov 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 30, 2009)

not hibernating


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 1, 2009)

My little guy Riley has been under for like a month now. Good to see mines isn't the only one who has gotten massive .


----------



## AWD247 (Dec 12, 2009)

Vegeta has been down for about 3 months now, should I be checking up on him, how long will he be under?? Im always replacing the water and checking for signs of movement but never see anything out of order.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 12, 2009)

my female tegu refused to hibernate even though i let the temps drop to like 60 for 3 days she was still up she just didnt eat much now that temps are back up shes back pigging out hopefuly my new male thats coming tuesday will hibernate lol she already past 3' and is only 5 1/2 mo. i cant handle 2 big tegus so soon lol jk but bobby said their only like 18-21" so maybe he will go back down once he gets here i dont get im in chicago were winter is really cold and my gu wont hibernate but others like bobby live in florida were its warmer and their gu's went down lol this is one weird tegu lol


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Dec 12, 2009)

My blizzard/sugar offspring, Bocephus, slowed down a bit for a month but he is back up full force now.


----------



## White_Lotus (Dec 13, 2009)

the hatchling i got from bobby my arg. b&w tegu Sophi is sleeping for days at a time and only eats a mouse hopper once every few days because she refuses to eat anything else. My yearling Akira(got from a misc. source) is awake every day and out all day but she refuses to eat turkey also. My new extreme giant is a monster eat everything i put in her tank.


----------



## pitbulldc (Dec 13, 2009)

my baby red has been down for like a month now and havent seen a sign that she active. was thinking about digging her up to make sure she is fine. what do u think?


----------



## VenomVipe (Dec 13, 2009)

Angus is brumating i guess. I dont know why he wont go into hibernation. Does anyone know if there is any growth effect of not hibernating as far as potential size goes. Because if you have a slower and steadier grower that hibernates and then you the one that doesnt and is always growing. Simply, does growing faster give a biggger potential size or is the other way around( without starving your tegu or over feeding of course). Also, how might this effect longevity.


----------



## Jer723 (Dec 13, 2009)

mine has been under for a while. since august.


----------



## White_Lotus (Dec 13, 2009)

Pit NEVER dig up your tegu it will ruin all the trust it has in you and can make it very defensive/aggressive and you'll pretty much be starting from square one with it as far as taming will go


----------



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Angus is brumating i guess. I dont know why he wont go into hibernation. Does anyone know if there is any growth effect of not hibernating as far as potential size goes. Because if you have a slower and steadier grower that hibernates and then you the one that doesnt and is always growing. Simply, does growing faster give a biggger potential size or is the other way around( without starving your tegu or over feeding of course). Also, how might this effect longevity.



from what i herd from bobby they both will reach 
there adult size only the tegu that dosnt hibernate will get there first probably within their first year. but i dont think not hibernating would make them bigger in the long run . and as for longevity im not sure if it would effect them if they dont hibernate


----------



## HorseCaak (Dec 13, 2009)

pitbulldc said:


> my baby red has been down for like a month now and havent seen a sign that she active. was thinking about digging her up to make sure she is fine. what do u think?



I gently brushed the substrate around to turn it over to let moisture cycle. I had a general idea where she would be because it is her favorite place to burrow. Knowing this, i was extremely gentle moving substrate over there and she moved a little because i saw the substrate above her move. You could try that. It was satisfying to see the movement to know she was okay. It is scary with a new pet to hibernate and not know if they are okay or not. BTW, after she moved, she didn't move any more and just kept on sleeping :-D 

-BLAIR


----------



## Richard Zombo (Jan 11, 2010)

My male from the June clutch is hibernating. He's been down for 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 11, 2010)

Charlie (July hatch)has been down for a couple mnths now,but i can hear him re-arranging & scratching inside his hide once in a while so i know he's OK.


----------



## HorseCaak (Jan 29, 2010)

Update: My DoubleDip came out the other day for first time since hibernating. Not sure if she'll keep coming out or if it was just a one time thing. It was kinda my fault. I disturbed in when stirring the substrate. She came out about 30 minutes after that happened and basked for a little (I turned the UVB on for her). And she drank some water and crawled around a bit. She seemed tired and weak (as if she'd been sleeping for months ;-) Anyone else seen there hibernating tegus come out and say hi yet?

-BLAIR


----------



## Pikey (Jan 29, 2010)

mine did for about 2 months then woke up & stays up now (eating like a champ)


----------

